# cannot read data DVD

## theCoder

A friend of mine gave me a data DVD he burned and I cannot seem to get it to mount on my Linux machine.  Whenever I try I get the message:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

In dmesg (and the system log), I only see errors like

```
Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No fileset found

```

I've tried mounting the DVD with "-t auto", "-t udf", and "-t iso9660".  None worked.

It is entirely possible that this DVD was produced on Windows Vista with something the MS pages describe as "Windows Live File System" (see http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/b47eb51a-ea6d-4d97-97b0-2d07a59316981033.mspx).  Unfortunately, I cannot find much information on this filesystem.  I seem to remember hearing something a while back that this default filesystem didn't work on Linux, but I don't know if that's still true.

I was able to pull the data off the DVD using dd (to make an ISO file), but I was unable to mount that through the loopback interface either (I got the same error).  I also tried mounting the ISO file on a Ubuntu machine with similar results.

Does anyone have any ideas for getting this DVD mounted?  I'm pretty sure it's not a hardware problem, but I'm going to try the DVD on some other systems tomorrow, just in case.

----------

## ScaredFreakyGuy

Can you please post your /ect/fstab?

If you have multiple filesystem types defined in your fstab (e.g., iso9960, udf), try removing them and setting it to auto instead. 

Also, make sure you have UDF support compiled in your kernel File Systems -> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems -> UDF file system support

-ScaredFreakyGuy

----------

## ScaredFreakyGuy

A bit of research, and I discovered that kernel support for UDF doesn't include v2.50 or Vista's v2.60 UDF filesystems.  A recent kernel patch might prove to be useful, at least in getting the kernel support up to v2.50.  If the disc was formatted as v2.60, you're just plain SOL.

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1671912&group_id=295&atid=300295

-ScaredFreakyGuy

----------

## theCoder

Thanks for the info.

The relevant part of /etc/fstab is:

```
/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrw       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

/proc/partitions lists "udf" as a supported type, and /proc/config.gz shows I have UDF support:

```
#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

```

Do you know of any way to tell what version of UDF is on the disk?  I'll try that kernel patch sometime tonight.

----------

## theCoder

Sadly, the kernel patch mentioned did not work.  I think it might have helped, though, because now I get the error

```
UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
```

Looking in linux/fs/udf/super.c, this message is printed in response to a failure of the udf_load_partition() function.  There seem to be several udf_debug() messages in that function at failure points.  If I can figure out how to enable those (or where their messages are going now), I may learn more about this problem.

For now, I think I'm going to try to get the data another way (blaming Vista for the problem, of course  :Smile:  ), but this problem is still interesting.  If I find anything more, I'll update this thread.

----------

## dj_farid

I have the same problem. I got this DVD from a friend. I get the same error in Linux.

Please update this thread if you find something new.

----------

## arckane

This patch should work:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/UDF_2.01_on_Linux

----------

## sigra

 *theCoder wrote:*   

> I was able to pull the data off the DVD using dd (to make an ISO file), but I was unable to mount that through the loopback interface either (I got the same error).  I also tried mounting the ISO file on a Ubuntu machine with similar results.

 The reason that it does not work is simply that it is not an ISO file. dd just copies data, it will not convert it to ISO format. So if the CD is not in ISO format (can not be mounted with -t iso9660), the copy created with dd will certainly not be an ISO file either.

----------

